# CC Brake options



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

I am trying to plan the next 6 months worth of build for my CC and brakes are pretty close to the top of the list. Besides the $2,500-$3,500 TTRS bbk does anyone else have any thoughts? Is there a way to make toureg or cayanne brakes fit economically? Or do the 3.6L 4Motion calipers and rotors bolt up? Just wondering what my options are


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Ceika Performance sorted me out. It was a chance encounter but they took care of me, communicated well and even saved me money.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

They bite hard









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Bite your wallet as well....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> Bite your wallet as well....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They were cheaper than brand new TTRS brakes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I really do need to get around to posting all of the compiled information I have on brake upgrades for the Mk5/Mk6/B6 Passat/8P A3/Mk2 TT.
There's a lot of information to consider when picking out a good set of brakes for the CC. But the good news is that there are a ton of options.

I'll try to be brief here, brake upgrades really are one of my favorite upgrades and I can easily bore everyone to death with too much technical information.

So, in short:

*Aftermarket BBKs you run on the CC:*

*Any aftermarket brake caliper for the Mk5/Mk6 that mounts in the factory position on the steering knuckle.*
The CC and the Mk5/Mk6 cars differ in that the Mk5/Mk6 use a steel knuckle, while our CCs use an all aluminum version.
The mounting bosses for the aluminum knuckles are thicker that the steel versions, which does not allow for calipers that mount from behind.
This still leaves you with quite a few aftermarket options, including Brembo, Stoptech, and Wilwood.

*OEM brake upgrades:*

*3.6L 4Motion/Golf R/R32 front brakes* - These bolt right up and give you 340/345 rotors and a decent increase in pad sweep area.
You can usually find these for fairly cheap on e-bay or on the vortex classifieds. Rotor options are plentiful, and pad selection is great.

*3.6L 4Motion rear brakes* - These also bolt right up and will give you 310x22mm vented rear rotors, though the pad sweep area isn't significantly larger.
The larger rotors do give you more torque/initial grab, and they will stay cooler than the factory solid discs.
Because of our electronic parking brake system, there aren't really very many other options for rear brakes.

*TTRS front brakes *- I'm a little biased here since this is what I have on my car, but they really are a great upgrade for the CC.
They match extremely well with our factory master cylinder, and you can upgrade the master cylinder if you prefer a little more brake pedal resistance.
The downside is the huge factory rotors: 370mm (I know, most of you are thinking, this is a problem?)
The rotors are so big that they push the calipers ridiculously close to the inside barrel of the wheel, which limits your wheel selection.
You can run a very, very small list of 18" aftermarket wheels, including VMR and Neuspeed (those are all I've been able to confirm).
18" factory wheels will clear, but you will have to re-position the wheel weights so they don't come in contact with the calipers.
We can get adaptors that will allow you to use the 340/345 brake rotors from the 4Motion models, which IMHO, is a way better option than running the expensive and oversized 370mm Audi rotors.
All this being said, the TTRS kit is only a good value if you can get them at a good price. If you have to buy them brand new from Audi, I'd opt for a Brembo 355mm kit instead since it's about the same price.

*Brakes that will mount that you should not run if you're into performance driving:*

*17z/18z Porsche Brembo calipers* - I list these here because for many, these are a slight upgrade in performance over the factory units, and they look great.
The problem is that the factory master cylinder on our cars (yes, even after swapping in the TTRS version) is not nearly large enough to fill the volume of the calipers.
This leaves you with a squishy pedal, and you can only use between 70-80% of the caliper, which is not great for stopping quick.
If you run these brakes, please don't take offense to this, I'm just stating the facts.

*Audi RS 8 piston Brembo calipers* - You can find these on cars like the B7 RS4, and yes, they look amazing.
Like the 17z/18z calipers above, they're still not a good match for our master cylinders.

And for those interested, some technical info for the master cylinder to brake piston area:

*Piston size/area*

*1. stock front caliper:*
Golf/GTI - Ate FN3 54 mm caliper: 2290 mm²
S3/R32/R - FNRG 57 mm: 2552 mm²

*2. aftermarket - proper match:*
AP Racing 6-pot CP7068 (355x32 ) > 2350 mm² (special version of CP7040-caliper for Golf V/VI, Scirocco etc.)
AP Racing 6-pot CP5570: 27.0 + 31.8 + 38.1 > 573 mm² + 794 mm² + 1140 mm² = 2507 mm²
Audi TT-RS: 36 + 40 mm > 1018 mm² + 1257 mm² = 2275 mm²
Boxster: 40 mm + 36 mm > 1257 mm² + 1018 mm² = 2275 mm²
Boxster S: 40 mm + 36 mm > 1257 mm² + 1018 mm² = 2275 mm²
993 Turbo: 36 + 44 mm > 1018 mm² + + 1520 mm² = 2538 mm²
Brembo GT 'A-caliper': 40 mm + 36 mm > 1257 mm² + 1018 mm² = 2275 mm²
Stoptech ST-40: 38 mm + 34 mm > 908 mm² + 1134 mm² = 2043 mm²
Wilwood FNSL6R: 41.1 + 28.4 + 28.4 mm > 1330 + 636 + 636 mm² = 2602 mm²

*3. aftermarket - poor match:*
Forge: 707 mm² + 1046 mm² + 1164 mm² = 2917 mm²
996 Turbo: 40 + 44 mm > 1257 mm² + 1520 mm² = 2777 mm²
Brembo 8-pot RS4/R8/Gallardo: 28 + 28 + 32 + 32 mm > 2840 mm²
Brembo 8-pot RS6 : 4192 mm² (!!!)

*Q7/Touareg/Cayenne 17z/18z (three variants):*
34/36/38 mm : 907.920 + 1017.876 + 1134.115 = ~ 3060 mm²
32/36/38 mm : 804.248 + 1017.876 + 1134.115 = ~ 2956 mm²
30/34/38 mm : 706.858 + 907.920 + 1134.115 = ~ 2749 mm²

*4. master cylinder diameter:*
22,22 mm > 388 mm² (some Mk.V GTI, Mk.V + Mk.VI Golf)
23,81 mm > 445 mm² (Mk.V R32, Mk.V GTI, Mk.VI GTI, Golf R)
25,40 mm > 507 mm² (RS3 + TT-RS)

Ok, I lied, that was definitely not short. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I really do need to get around to posting all of the compiled information I have on brake upgrades for the Mk5/Mk6/B6 Passat/8P A3/Mk2 TT.
> There's a lot of information to consider when picking out a good set of brakes for the CC. But the good news is that there are a ton of options.
> 
> I'll try to be brief here, brake upgrades really are one of my favorite upgrades and I can easily bore everyone to death with too much technical information.
> ...


Charles thank you! That's a perfect synopsis for me, essentially exactly what I was looking for. I really appreciate the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I really do need to get around to posting all of the compiled information I have on brake upgrades for the Mk5/Mk6/B6 Passat/8P A3/Mk2 TT.
> There's a lot of information to consider when picking out a good set of brakes for the CC. But the good news is that there are a ton of options.
> 
> I'll try to be brief here, brake upgrades really are one of my favorite upgrades and I can easily bore everyone to death with too much technical information.
> ...


I'm curious about the Q7 and Toureg rotors and calipers for the rear brakes. I'm told they won't work with the electric e brake system. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm curious about the Q7 and Toureg rotors and calipers for the rear brakes. I'm told they won't work with the electric e brake system.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I think that's why here under poor match....Man I was on the ceikaperformance site last night....I could get really carried away really fast with those options, had to call it a night after the cart was up past $3,600 for a custom set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm curious about the Q7 and Toureg rotors and calipers for the rear brakes. I'm told they won't work with the electric e brake system.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm curious about the Q7 and Toureg rotors and calipers for the rear brakes. I'm told they won't work with the electric e brake system.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yeah, you'd have to come up with another system for the electronic parking brake. If you remove it the ABS system will have issues.
I was working on a system that integrated the parking brake switch with a solenoid that would operate a Brembo parking brake caliper, so you could use just about any rear caliper you wanted.
However, I ended up getting an amazing deal on a pair of the 4Motion rear calipers so I stopped working on the project. I might still pick it up again, but right now I'm just a bit too busy unfortunately.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, you'd have to come up with another system for the electronic parking brake. If you remove it the ABS system will have issues.
> I was working on a system that integrated the parking brake switch with a solenoid that would operate a Brembo parking brake caliper, so you could use just about any rear caliper you wanted.
> However, I ended up getting an amazing deal on a pair of the 4Motion rear calipers so I stopped working on the project. I might still pick it up again, but right now I'm just a bit too busy unfortunately.


Don't the Cayennes have ebrakes also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

faroodi said:


> Don't the Cayennes have ebrakes also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do, but the electronic parking brake on those models uses a special drum system as opposed to the screw type that ours uses.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Can a larger caliper be run in combination with the existing electric e brake? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> They do, but the electronic parking brake on those models uses a special drum system as opposed to the screw type that ours uses.


Oh Ok. So assuming no other cars really have that screw ebrake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice write up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

kennation said:


> Nice write up


Thanks! I'm going to be installing my 4Motion rear brakes soonish, I'll try to update this thread and my build thread with pics/instructions.


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! I'm going to be installing my 4Motion rear brakes soonish, I'll try to update this thread and my build thread with pics/instructions.


Funny thing, my 4mo rotors should be arriving tomorrow. I also ordered 4mo front rotors but went with slotted. Ebc redstuff pads all around. Hopefully get everything installed next week. I stumbled across this searching to find out if there was a way to install the rears without VCDS

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! I'm going to be installing my 4Motion rear brakes soonish, I'll try to update this thread and my build thread with pics/instructions.


Charles,
Would MK7 R rear brakes work on the CC? Do they have the correct e-parking brake system...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Rum83 said:


> Funny thing, my 4mo rotors should be arriving tomorrow. I also ordered 4mo front rotors but went with slotted. Ebc redstuff pads all around. Hopefully get everything installed next week. I stumbled across this searching to find out if there was a way to install the rears without VCDS
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Awesome! 

Unfortunately there aren't too many ways to install the rears without VCDS. I've heard of people using a battery to do it, but never attempted it myself.



L8Train said:


> Charles,
> Would MK7 R rear brakes work on the CC? Do they have the correct e-parking brake system...?


While the dimensions look as though they should work, unfortunately I haven't had the opportunity to test this out. There are a few things that I'm unsure of in regards to the Mk7 Golf R rear brakes:

*1. Electronics *- They use a different part for the electronic parking brake. I'm not even sure if the connector is the same between the CC and the Mk7, let alone the operation of the electronics involved.

*2. Mounting position* - These look similar, but since these are two different chassis, I really don't know without measuring. 
I'd lean towards them being the same since the front brakes are interchangeable, but you never know.

That being said, I know of at least one guy that is going to try to install a set on his car, I'm sure he'll chime in here at some point once he knows whether they work or not.


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but at least it's an informative thread... 

I just wanted to know if the 345mm 4motion front brake rotors will fit under the stock CC 17" Phoenix wheels. 
I've seen a Golf R with 17" wheels for snow duty, but that was already really tight so I'm hoping someone has done this and can confirm that they fit inside the CC wheels. 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

16v_Scoooby_Snack said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but at least it's an informative thread...
> 
> I just wanted to know if the 345mm 4motion front brake rotors will fit under the stock CC 17" Phoenix wheels.
> I've seen a Golf R with 17" wheels for snow duty, but that was already really tight so I'm hoping someone has done this and can confirm that they fit inside the CC wheels.
> ...


You shouldn't have any fitment issues running 17's over the 345mm 4Motion front brakes.
My co-worker was almost able to squeeze a TTRS caliper with 345mm rotors (we have adaptors to allow use of the 345mm rotors with the TTRS calipers)under his 17" wheels.
All factory VW wheels (within a reasonable generation timeframe, such as mk5/mk6) have pretty much the same fitment.
For instance, I have TTRS brakes and I have yet to find a set of 18" factory wheels that don't fit over them (spacers are still required though).


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Im actually curious about this as well as ive ben told they wont fit anything that isnt BBK compatible. 

@charles Did you ever get to doing that 4mo rear brake swap? Any specific snags or issues if so? doing mine next week and want to be prepared as possible. THanks again for all the awesome information.


----------



## vws&chevys (Feb 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I really do need to get around to posting all of the compiled information I have on brake upgrades for the Mk5/Mk6/B6 Passat/8P A3/Mk2 TT.
> There's a lot of information to consider when picking out a good set of brakes for the CC. But the good news is that there are a ton of options.
> 
> I'll try to be brief here, brake upgrades really are one of my favorite upgrades and I can easily bore everyone to death with too much technical information.
> ...


Ok I have a question? Can I remove the electronic motor from my ‘13 CC’s stock caliper and fit it to a set of mk6 golf R rear calipers by removing the manual PB lever? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Charles .... Do the wilwood 6R fit on the OEM side of the knuckle mounts? 

I have an A3 8P Quattro with CC/Passat spindles swapped in .... I haven't being able to confirm that the wilwood Superlite 6R fits the Passat on the website .... 

I'm guessing by what your posted that they do fit? 

Thanks 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

differentway said:


> Charles .... Do the wilwood 6R fit on the OEM side of the knuckle mounts?
> 
> I have an A3 8P Quattro with CC/Passat spindles swapped in .... I haven't being able to confirm that the wilwood Superlite 6R fits the Passat on the website ....
> 
> ...


The Willwod 6R calipers do mount in the OEM brake position (on the front of the knuckle/spindle assembly).

You can actually see the mounting procedure in the video below:


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks very much Charles .... Thats great .... When I upgrade, this will be the path I take .... It's also supposed to be one of the lightest kits out there .... I guess why it's named Superlite haha .... 



Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

So I'm guessing the 8-piston TT-RS calipers are not well suited to the CC master cyl, but its only the 4 piston calipers that are?

Lots of options under the "20.7675.02" available to buy at reasonable prices, but they are the 8 piston variant. These calipers also came on the later model European Phaetons.

I should also point out that many of the TT-RS options are now cross-referenced as Audi RS3 options - but not always, which can be confusing. Do RS3 4-piston brakes work just the same (they seem to be interchangeable)


----------



## ramtairidi (10 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I really do need to get around to posting all of the compiled information I have on brake upgrades for the Mk5/Mk6/B6 Passat/8P A3/Mk2 TT.
> There's a lot of information to consider when picking out a good set of brakes for the CC. But the good news is that there are a ton of options.
> 
> I'll try to be brief here, brake upgrades really are one of my favorite upgrades and I can easily bore everyone to death with too much technical information.
> ...


Hi! 
I'm considering OEM brake upgrade like Charles is suggesting, but can someone please tell me in detail what parts to look for? I have found a 3.6l CC that is available for parts. Will buy all four brake callipers, but do I need also brake master cilinder and other stuff to fit this kit properly on my stock GTI MK6?

I'm not a mechanic myself, so more details are better 🙏
Also maybe stupid question - are the rotor change a must or can I fit the callipers now and change rotors later? Or new callipers won't fit stock size rotors?

thanks in advance 👍


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *OEM brake upgrades:
> 
> 3.6L 4Motion/Golf R/R32 front brakes* - These bolt right up and give you 340/345 rotors and a decent increase in pad sweep area.
> You can usually find these for fairly cheap on e-bay or on the vortex classifieds. Rotor options are plentiful, and pad selection is great.
> ...


This was incredibly helpful during my swap, I went with the OEM route ( Golf R fronts, CC 4motion rear) and just wanted to add one thing. The rear brake lines on the 2.0 and the 4mo 3.6 don't match up. So make sure to grab yourself a new set for a 3.6 4mo when ordering parts.


----------

